# PLEASE help with suggestions, picky eater, I'm at my wit's end :(



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I have a puppy that is incredibly picky. She is around 8 months old and has no interest in dog food or raw food or any sort of food from a bowl. She ONLY wants food from my plate. Since I feed a variety of things and since I feed raw, this is less than ideal for a picky eater who literally will wait ages for 'the next best thing'. I was told by the person that had her before me to just give her whatever she would take from me, lots of treats...so that's pretty much what this dog expects. TBH she got so thin I forcefed her for awhile before I decided she had gained enough weigh to learn to eat on her own.

I had a blood panel done just in case there might be some underlying problem - nope, everything is fine. Perfectly healthy. She howls at us when we are eating and desperately tries to get at our food.

So a healthy dog won't starve itself, eh?

I decided I needed (per advice of breeder friends and the vet) pick ONE THING and offer it to her only ONCE a day and NOTHING ELSE. To not even change the bowl it was offered from. I picked Ziwipeak with a capsule of fish oil squirted on it. It took 3 days before she ate about a tablespoon of Ziwipeak. And another two days of NOTHING before she ate about 1/2 a scoop of it. The next day nothing, the following day about a tablespoon, followed by nothing for another two days. Since she is a growing puppy that is far from ideal on all counts...soooo I gave in and I decided to offer her some more of the kibble the breeder sent her with (Royal Canin). She GOBBLED the 1st bowl. She ate two bowls the next day. She skipped breakfast but ate dinner the following day. The fourth day she wouldn't touch it 

She gets light exercise twice a day for about 20 minutes and a 3/4 mile walk. She has free run of the house otherwise. She is getting ZERO (Z-e-r-o!) treats or other food. More exercise than this would not be prudent considering her age IMO.

WHAT do I do? She only seems to want human food. When I put her straight on raw she would eat this or that but never eat it a 2nd time. IMO she is too picky at this point for raw to work for her...she needs 100% consistency to learn to eat well/be trained to eat well. I simply cannot just give her lots of treats or whatever she will take from me. That sounds ludicrous! 

I'm going crazy...any ideas or thoughts? How can I train this puppy to eat well?


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

How about home cooking? I did home cooking for my girl and I bought books and read on the net all I needed to know so she would still be getting all the vital nutrients by adding vitamin supplements. I really like Dr. Pitcairn's book


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Does she like wet dog food? Maybe mixing that in with the dry, kibble certainly doesn't have nearly as much appeal as wet food! Plus you can rotate wet foods without upsetting their tummies (usually) so if each can is different it might keep her from getting bored.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I have tried EVERYTHING. She won't eat ANY kind of dog food, wet, dry, freeze dried, pre-made.

I'm not cooking for her, she needs to learn to eat! The PROBLEM with her is she was given too many cooked 'goodies' and now she won't touch anything good for her.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I'm pretty much certain the more things I try, the worse she is becoming. If she were an adult, I'd say "so what" and let her get really thin and figure out nothing better is coming along...but she's not ,she's a puppy and she needs to eat to develop properly.


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

We had this issue with our boy when we got him. The breeder fed him so much table food and cooked food he was just not into the kibble. We switched him over to raw for this reason but he was still kinda picky. We eventually just gave up for a bit figured if he is hungry he will eat or he will starve { and he starved for a few days} but we put the food down and either 15 minutes after or when he walked away we removed it until the next meal time { we feed night and morning}. He did lose a bit of weight but was drinking and hydrated so werent too worried. After about 3 days he realized he better eat cause we arent offering anything else. 
I think people try and humanize there dogs too much and think they need to offer all these beefed up meals and such , if its a balanced good quality diet thats all thats needed. Adding the gravy and what not just makes them picky eaters and you will never have a normal eater on your hands. The soft food I would never add to there diet alot of that is full of fillers and junk. I think if they dont like 1 kibble thats fine sometimes you have to play around to find the one that works but raw there shouldnt have to be any special gravys or mixes added. Let him starve a few days and dont leave food out all day make specified feeding times if he eats great if not he has to wait, he will learn.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

AngelBullys said:


> We had this issue with our boy when we got him. The breeder fed him so much table food and cooked food he was just not into the kibble. We switched him over to raw for this reason but he was still kinda picky. We eventually just gave up for a bit figured if he is hungry he will eat or he will starve { and he starved for a few days} but we put the food down and either 15 minutes after or when he walked away we removed it until the next meal time { we feed night and morning}. He did lose a bit of weight but was drinking and hydrated so werent too worried. After about 3 days he realized he better eat cause we arent offering anything else.
> I think people try and humanize there dogs too much and think they need to offer all these beefed up meals and such , if its a balanced good quality diet thats all thats needed. Adding the gravy and what not just makes them picky eaters and you will never have a normal eater on your hands. The soft food I would never add to there diet alot of that is full of fillers and junk. I think if they dont like 1 kibble thats fine sometimes you have to play around to find the one that works but raw there shouldnt have to be any special gravys or mixes added. Let him starve a few days and dont leave food out all day make specified feeding times if he eats great if not he has to wait, he will learn.


How healthy can this be for a puppy though? Her dental development is already delayed thanks to an unbalanced diet before I got her...

I would be perfectly happy if she would eat raw like the rest of my dogs but the two weeks I had her on that, it made her 10x pickier :-/ because what they get is different most meals. But, the ONLY thing she liked from day 1 was chicken necks. Hardly balanced, and even after a few meals of those, she stopped eating them.

We've been through about 4 cycles of this me trying to tough love her and her losing so much weight I have to force feed her for awhile. I just don't have a clue how a dog can be THIS spoiled?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ok, how long has she gone without eating before?

This is what I would do if I was you:

Tough love.

Offer her a meal, if she doesnt touch it pick it up after 15 min. Offer the EXACT same thing again at the next feeding, just keep doing that until she eats. 
If you are wanting to break the horrid habit that her previous home got into her mind as being ok then you need to BREAK it.

It isnt starving, SHE is choosing NOT to eat the food that you are offering(that is what I was reminded by Natalie when my Dixi went days without eating!:wink

So ya, if it was me I would offer her what ever cut of chicken, leave her it for 10-15 min, pick it up, put it away....then offer it the next feeding. 
You might also need to get her some more exercise, both physical AND mental, especially right before feeding time, that also helps their bodies NEED food!:wink:


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

She's going about 4 days on average between a TEENY TINY amount of food, and when she eats, the look on her face is ridiculous. At this point I don't want to start her on something other than the Ziwi because we are already 2 weeks into the misery of her not eating and getting thinner and thinner every day. 

She is only around 4 lbs so it's not unheard of for a dog that size to get low blood sugar. So, tough love has it's limits but I'm not sure what they are. 

I put her food down for 15 min once a day (because trust me she won't eat twice) and pick it up. She doesn't touch it. She MIGHT eat a bite every 2nd day or half a bowl the 3rd day, but that's the best we've done. And then I went and screwed it all up by offering her the RC kibble which she wanted for 3 days and now won't touch. 

I mean, they NEED food at this age, don't they?

Edited to add...she is getting the maximum amount of exercise she should get considering age and breed :-/ any more and you can start to damage their joints...

She's happy otherwise, seems confident enough, etc...


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Oh, competition from the other dogs does not help either...which has worked if EVER one of my others has thought about skipping a meal.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> Oh, competition from the other dogs does not help either...which has worked if EVER one of my others has thought about skipping a meal.


I was going to ask about that....but figured that you had already tried it!:frown:



And mental exercise can be JUST as important as physical....

Also have you tried totally separating her?? Like use the opposite of competition??

Or, what about NOT offering her food at all for a couple days....make her think she doesnt get anything....??


----------



## AngelBullys (Jan 1, 2012)

what are you feeding her right now? is she on kibble again { thats prob what I would do since you arent getting abalanced meal from raw with her}. With her having dental issues already is there a chance that is playing a role? any way maybe she is having a hard time chewing? have you tried just soaking the kibble in some warm water and see if that helps?


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

She just has been very slow to get adult teeth in - which is a huge indicator esp. in toy breeds that the nutrition was lacking. It can take them awhile to catch up. But she can chew fine - we are just waiting on some front teeth, nothing that affects her eating. 

As far as mental stimulation, after she gets her exercise, I have been working on training her (she's supposed to start showing soon...if those darn teeth ever come in) after the exercise. She's very exuberant and fun. Until the food bowl comes out. 

Well, I have had her on Ziwipeak which she truly seems to hate...so then I started giving her the RC kibble which she seemed happy about...for two days! Now we are back to starvation. But I feel like at least she willingly at the RC kibble whereas she never willingly ate the Ziwi. So I am not sure which to continue with, although I know which is BETTER for her, something food wise, is better than nothing, right?

Scarlett O - you know, that is what I am wondering - is that what I do next? Just don't offer her anything? And for how long? I also had a breeder friend suggest I let her eat where the others can see her but where they can't get to her, and after 10 minutes, let them all in and let them eat it all. Sadly, this did not work, which I was hoping it would.

If we separate her she just sulks. She hates to be separated. She in fact, ONLY wants to eat in the big fluffy bed in the middle of the livingroom. OMG can you see why I am going crazy?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Probably a silly question, but have you tried feeding her from a plate? I know that my 2 prefer eating off a "glass" plate. I know the nerves about low blood sugar, I can't tough love one of my boys because of this issue and I try to make sure how much he gets to eat (weighing, calorie counting, etc). Anyway, she needs to eat about 2 ounces of food (175 calories) in a day (if 4 pounds is her "final" weight), at least mine needed about that. So she could easily eat about 1/2 oz to stop "hunger pains". I can't offer any other suggestions on how to go about getting her to eat, especially since before I fed raw I mostly "free fed" (at least my version of it).
Sorry for the babble.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Fromm brand dog kibble often works for picky eaters - maybe it's the cheese in there, I don't know. Give it a try with a little warm water poured over to release the aroma. Maybe added a spoonful of canned food also.

If your dog likes toys you could try putting some kibble in a kong and let him have fun with it.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I have tried EVERYTHING. She won't eat ANY kind of dog food, wet, dry, freeze dried, pre-made.
> 
> I'm not cooking for her, she needs to learn to eat! The PROBLEM with her is she was given too many cooked 'goodies' and now she won't touch anything good for her.


i think you just gave yourself the solution.

stop being part of the problem and be part of the solution. don't give her so many cooked goodies. she is smart enough to know that if she holds out, you'll give in.

put her dish down for twenty minutes. if she doesn't eat, pick up the dish and feed her nothing. put ear plugs in so you can't hear her whining. treat her as you normally would but don't give her any food.

if you feel really badly or if she has a health condition, you can wait a few hours and put it down again for twenty minutes.

when my corgi doesn't eat, she gets it again at her next meal. few dogs hold out for long, but prepare yourself that she might hold out for a few days....

we make our dogs picky. when a dog is hungry, said dog will eat.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

You really have no other option than to do "tough love" with this puppy. Its excruciating to see a puppy withhold themselves from eating but THEY are making that choice. An actual starving dog wouldn't think once about turning their nose up to any food...I've seen truly starving dogs just gorge themselves on whatever they can get. A picky eater will go days without food...by choice. A picky eater isn't a starving dog. A picky eater is a manipulative dog that is reinforced by its owner. And at this point I wouldn't worry too much about her development. Her blood work has come back normal and her physical health has no significant findings which means a lot. 

First, I wouldn't allow her to even be in the same room as you while you're eating. Either confine her to another part of the house, or crate her during your meal times. 

Second, pick ONE food you are going to feed her and stick with that. I suggest you go for raw since the rest of your dogs are on raw. So start out with ONE protein (chicken) and go with that. 

So far, she hasn't given you much of a run for your money. I've seen dogs go much longer than she has without even eating an ounce. Since she's finally caved and eaten even just a small amount...that is a step in the right direction. I think you've given up to quickly on her, which even further perpetuates the problem. She will eventually learn that she needs to eat enough to survive on. 

Further direction here: 

Picky Eaters 101 | Prey Model Raw


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

*I* have never given her a single cooked goodie. The breeder did. I did get told when I got her, oh, she's a bit picky, I've been giving her some of this and some of that...and then when I mentioned she really wasn't eating well, I got told to just give her lots of treats, or whatever she'd take from me:wacko: :wacko: :wacko: 

IMO though that isn't gonna fly. I've never given her treats, only offered her food at meal times. The only difference being now she is not being offered the variety everyone else is, because that seemed to be making the problem worse.

I want her eating a balanced diet. Not treats or cookies or snacks. 


I have a bag of Fromm that I could try, but I also just wonder - how long will she eat that for, a day? two? then go back on strike?


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> You really have no other option than to do "tough love" with this puppy. Its excruciating to see a puppy withhold themselves from eating but THEY are making that choice. An actual starving dog wouldn't think once about turning their nose up to any food...I've seen truly starving dogs just gorge themselves on whatever they can get. A picky eater will go days without food...by choice. A picky eater isn't a starving dog. A picky eater is a manipulative dog that is reinforced by its owner. And at this point I wouldn't worry too much about her development. Her blood work has come back normal and her physical health has no significant findings which means a lot.
> 
> First, I wouldn't allow her to even be in the same room as you while you're eating. Either confine her to another part of the house, or crate her during your meal times.
> 
> ...


Well I would put her on a single premade since that's what they get in the AM...she won't eat anything that requires attention span to eat yet. 

I really thought something would come back 'off' on her blood work. I've NEVER seen a dog jut go days w/o wanting to eat. She makes this miserable little face at me.

I didn't even think to crate her away from us when we eat. That actually makes a LOT of sense.

It's frustrating because I know what to do w/ a picky animal but I've never had one hold out for 4+ days! 

She will hopefully be around a 5 lb adult, so she has some weight to gain.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

It might take her a whole month, or two, or three to get on a good eating schedule. 

You are the one that just needs to have patience and "tough love" with her. Have a strong back bone and don't give in EVER again in her life. As of yet you've given in to her EVERY time, so she knows you will. This is why you see her go just a few days without eating, then a few days of eating SOMETIMES, and then not at all again. She knows you will just give in, so she waits. 

So....DON'T give in EVER again and you shouldn't have a problem.



flippedstars said:


> I really thought something would come back 'off' on her blood work. I've NEVER seen a dog jut go days w/o wanting to eat. She makes this miserable little face at me.


THIS. You have to completely IGNORE this little "face" she makes at you. If you even look at her, let alone say something to her, in response to this face she wins. She's looking for a reaction from you, and if you give her one....that is in a way "giving into" her shenanigans. I suggest you feed her in her crate away from all other dogs and people. Put the food in, put the dog in, and walk away and don't go back until the time is up. Give her 15 minutes in the crate with her food and no more. If she eats she eats, if she doesn't she doesn't. If she doesn't eat, don't make a fuss about it at all, just simply pick up the food and put it away. 

Don't make meal time a big deal. 



> I didn't even think to crate her away from us when we eat. That actually makes a LOT of sense.


I would start doing this IMMEDIATELY. 



> It's frustrating because I know what to do w/ a picky animal but I've never had one hold out for 4+ days!
> 
> She will hopefully be around a 5 lb adult, so she has some weight to gain.


I've seen Chi's hold out longer than 4 days with food. Obviously its not ideal for them to do so, but they're consciously making that decision. 

How much does she weigh now?


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

She is around 4 lbs and 8 months. She is a little underweight. She SHOULD be more like 4.5 lbs. But she wont' eat enough sooooo....

Okay, so the other consideration is I have to start showing her soon. I feed Ziwipeak when we go to shows, because it doesn't upset tummies and the rest of the dogs love it. So should I just put her on that? Or should I put her on a Stella/Chewy's premade that is breakfast for everyone else? 

Should I skip offering her food tomorrow since I forcefed her tonight? 

The other thing is on Monday she goes in to get teeth pulled and so I was kind of planning to force her to eat again tomorrow and the next day. I don't make a big deal out of forcefeeding, just pop the food in her mouth and make her swallow it...but should I wait until after surgery so she doesn't have a 2+ day empty stomach? That is why I forcefed her tonight, because she didn't eat yesterday or the day before...they are going to run another blood panel just because it's been over a month since the 1st one and I am paranoid.

Everyone else eats in little xpen 'pods' I have set up and everyone else loves their food, and everyone else will eat WHATEVER I give them, whether it's the same thing 4 days in a row or something brand new.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I've trained her completely for the show ring w/o bait, instead using toys or squeakers...b'c I felt like bait would just ruin her appetite more. She literally hasn't gotten any treats from me and I feel so mean!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I would just pick one thing and stick with it. Whatever makes the most logical and convenient sense for the long run because you HAVE to stick to it strongly. Offer her food every day, but don't force feed her at all. Doing so makes a big deal out of meal time in itself.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I have tried EVERYTHING. She won't eat ANY kind of dog food, wet, dry, freeze dried, pre-made.
> 
> I'm not cooking for her, she needs to learn to eat! *The PROBLEM with her is she was given too many cooked 'goodies' *and now she won't touch anything good for her.


Which is why I suggested home cooking some ground beef, turkey, or chicken for her seeing as how she is a puppy, under weight, and won't eat dog food or raw. Home cooking in all the books I've read is second to feeding raw and not very hard to do. It sounds like since that is what she is used to that she would transition easy on to it and that your worries may ease because then she would be eating consistently. When you say she was fed cooked "goodies" what exactly were they feeding her? I have freinds that have some toy breeds and I also owned a toy poodle back in the 70's seems as if alot of toy breeds have picky eating habits LOL! They can be such little boogers LOL! A coouple of my friends home cook for there little chi's. Anyways, I was just trying to to help  I hope something works for her soon and I wish you guys luck in the show ring!


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I just don't really believe in home cooking for a dog. I've seen it go wrong far too many times, and to be honest this dog isn't going to eat anything for more than a meal or to no matter what it is. She was fed just whatever was being eaten at the breeders I think - sweet potato, chicken, kidney beans, broccoli etc. I would MUCH rather forcefeed her to a healthy weight so that she isn't getting what she wants -10 different types of meals a week. Plus giving her what she wants would be EXHAUSTING since she won't eat anything for more than a meal or two. I'm just not sure I can come up with 20+ balanced dog recipes and cook them for one stinking little dog. I did try one home cooked recipe for her and she completely snubbed it. When I first started training her to show I did use bait (garlic chicken) and she lost complete interest in that after 2 or 3 tiny pieces. Forcefeeding (if you know how to do it) is really very easy, clean, and the dog gets the food/nutrients they need. I can easily do it w/ a pre-made raw mix or some canned foods. So I'd rather go that route if she's not going to eat on her own (and I have a few times just to get a meal into her). I am not sure she is a dog that will EVER do okay with any variety.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

I'd take her out on a good long walk as well and offer the food after the walk. Try and keep her appetite up.

Also, why are you pulling their teeth?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Since you're going to show her and she's being such a priss about eating. I would choose the show food for her. She doesn't seem to me to have a blood sugar problem, my boy can't go a full day without eating or he gets "shaky". Personally I would stop the force feeding simply because it allows her to hold out for longer and gives her "special" attention. 
One thing that you stated that would influence me on what to choose is that she ate RC "willingly" until she got "bored" with it. I know its not a "good" choice of food in many's opinion but if you're really worried about her holding out "too long" it might be easier to convince her to "give in" using a food she's "willing" to eat.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> I'd take her out on a good long walk as well and offer the food after the walk. Try and keep her appetite up.
> 
> Also, why are you pulling their teeth?


She's getting walks before meals as well as play/training. 

You pull puppy teeth if they retain, which is VERY common in toy breeds and especially chihuahuas. Retained teeth ruin good bites all the time. Typically this is done when toy breed dogs are spayed/neutered,but as she is a show dog, just the teeth are being pulled. They will not come out on their own.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

Celt said:


> Since you're going to show her and she's being such a priss about eating. I would choose the show food for her. She doesn't seem to me to have a blood sugar problem, my boy can't go a full day without eating or he gets "shaky". Personally I would stop the force feeding simply because it allows her to hold out for longer and gives her "special" attention.
> One thing that you stated that would influence me on what to choose is that she ate RC "willingly" until she got "bored" with it. I know its not a "good" choice of food in many's opinion but if you're really worried about her holding out "too long" it might be easier to convince her to "give in" using a food she's "willing" to eat.


I don't think she has blood sugar issues but I do get concerned. 4 days is a long time. 

She will eat almost anything willingly the 1st time, but the more times you offer a 1st time meal the more selective she becomes over it. So one thing it is for her. I just have to decide if I want to force her to be on the Ziwipeak or if I don't mind the Royal Canin. Her coat is far better on the RC than the Ziwi.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

IF it were my decision I would go with Royal Canin seeing as it seems she has a better coat (kinda essential for showing) on it and you stated she ate it willingly for a couple days. Does she get hunger pukes? As for blood sugar, if you're really worried keep some karo syrup/honey and some high calorie pastes for "emergencies"


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I don't think she has blood sugar issues but I do get concerned. 4 days is a long time.
> 
> *She will eat almost anything willingly the 1st time, but the more times you offer a 1st time meal the more selective she becomes over it.* So one thing it is for her. I just have to decide if I want to force her to be on the Ziwipeak or if I don't mind the Royal Canin. Her coat is far better on the RC than the Ziwi.


My sister's dog(16 year old Lhasa with LOTS of health problems) has the SAME issue....my Mum cooks for her, and adds in as MUCH raw meat, bone and organs as she can without Bonnie getting bored of it and turning her nose up at it. Home cooking might VERY well be something that you think about looking into! 
If it was up to me, I would FAR prefer to spend the extra 30-ish minutes a week(that is all it takes my Mum to cook/prep for Bonnie) then feed crap like RC!!


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

I am going to give a solid month of tough love before I resort to something like home cooking...

Day 1: Not a bite. 

I'm doing as suggested, crating her when we eat, and then when it's her meal time, I set a timer for 15 minutes, put her in her crate w/ her food w/o a word, and get her out the same way.

She sniffs at the food then lays down lol. Brat.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

flippedstars said:


> I just don't really believe in home cooking for a dog. I've seen it go wrong far too many times, and to be honest this dog isn't going to eat anything for more than a meal or to no matter what it is. She was fed just whatever was being eaten at the breeders I think - sweet potato, chicken, kidney beans, broccoli etc. I would MUCH rather forcefeed her to a healthy weight so that she isn't getting what she wants -10 different types of meals a week. Plus giving her what she wants would be EXHAUSTING since she won't eat anything for more than a meal or two. I'm just not sure I can come up with 20+ balanced dog recipes and cook them for one stinking little dog. I did try one home cooked recipe for her and she completely snubbed it. When I first started training her to show I did use bait (garlic chicken) and she lost complete interest in that after 2 or 3 tiny pieces. Forcefeeding (if you know how to do it) is really very easy, clean, and the dog gets the food/nutrients they need. I can easily do it w/ a pre-made raw mix or some canned foods. So I'd rather go that route if she's not going to eat on her own (and I have a few times just to get a meal into her). I am not sure she is a dog that will EVER do okay with any variety.


This... The reason she won't eat the same thing for more than a meal or two is because you are allowing her to dictate what she is being fed. MAKE her eat the same thing more than once by using the tough love approach. 

Natalie's advice was the best you are going to come across. It is the same advice I would give you as well. Forcefeeding IS making a big deal out of mealtime whether you believe it or not. Dogs are like kids sometimes. Just because it is negative attention doesn't mean that they don't want that attention. 

Homecooking was only suggested because you continue to express how nervous her not eating makes you. She seems to think that cooked food from a human plate is what she should get so I think people were suggesting it simply because it might help in getting some kind of food into her. Honestly, I think you are making this harder on yourself than it needs to be.

And many show handlers/owners/breeders home cook for their dogs. If it keeps your dog healthy, what's it matter. It's not like you're feeding a great dane here. Homecooking is WAY healthier than RC!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Tough love works. about a month ago when we started getting a large influx of Venison Tobi was getting a lot of table scraps just so things didn't go to waste. he got to the point that he didn't want his "bland" raw food  and it was only our fault. We used tough love, and now if he doesn't eat it just stays there, and he doesn't get anything else, treats included. as soon as he eats, he gets a treat and praise.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Tough love is very difficult but it works. Making a big deal at meal time just negatively reinforces the behavior you wish to eliminate. We cook for two reasons, one of the dogs needs a special diet, and the other reason is because I did create a picky eater by caving into her. So cooking allows me to feed her variety, and she also does well with turkey and chicken necks. That adds more variety for her. I make it my weekly challenge to rock her world with variety, and it's really not been hard or time consuming...we cook for them when we cook for ourselves. My picky girl does eat the same food twice a day for 2-3 days without a problem now, probably because she knows variety is coming, I assume. This is just what works for us...whatever you decide just stick to your guns and don't make a big deal about it. Your little one will come around.


----------



## flippedstars (May 22, 2010)

So at the end of day 2 she ate about 1/4 cup of food, the night before her teeth getting pulled. We ran another blood panel on her 'just to see' and everything came back 'normal' other than her protein was a little low...guessing because she hasn't been eating well...vet suggested more protein in her diet lol well she has to eat for that to occur...anyway, she ate right when she got home from having her teeth pulled again that night, about 3/8 cup total. She ate about 1/8 of a cup again this AM so we will see how she does tonight. I have been giving her the RC because right now its the only thing I have seen her eat willingly. I can put her on something better later on when she has learned how to eat I would think?


----------

